# Nascar Conversions



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

This is a plastic pullback car found at your local nascar diecast dealers...

It required some trimming around the front wheelwels, more to make the openings look uniform than for clearence. It is a little heavy and kinda out of proportion but handles good on the AF/X Specialty chassis,it used to be a van!

The pullback car dis-assembles with a screwdriver,dremel out the original body posts,add your own body post with epoxy or JB-Weld and your ready to roll :thumbsup: 

Here's what lifelike thinks a Nascar Monte Carlo looks like?


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Trevco Christmas Ornaments...*

Nascar Fans...
Don't miss this years TREVCO Collectable Ornaments !!!
With very little trimming of the rear fenderwells (Upwards and towards the rear) They fit right on a Tyco 440x2 Pan type chassis,using the longest wheelbase !










This one is mounted with two-sided tape on the rocker panels.

The cool thing about "THIS YEARS" ornaments is that they detailed BOTH SIDES of the car body! The ones from the last few years and the more expensive Hallmark ones have no numbers and sponsors on the passengers side!










What do you think? Kinda looks like a custom resin body pre-painted and decorated for $6.99

They can be found at K-Marts, Wal-Marts, Meijer ect.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

zig said:


> The cool thing about "THIS YEARS" ornaments is that they detailed BOTH SIDES of the car body! The ones from the last few years and the more expensive Hallmark ones have no numbers and sponsors on the passengers side!


 Just when you thought mass retailers couldn't get any cheaper -- holy cow. That is freakin' sad.

'doba


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Just when you thought mass retailers couldn't get any cheaper -- holy cow. That is freakin' sad.
> 
> 'doba


I agree with that! Started doing this one about 3 years ago, just lost interest when it started getting into making decals for one side of the car...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a few of these and they look great - from all but one side. I got them at one of those big Lowes Home Improvement stores after Christmas when all the Christmas stuff was 70% off. It's rather odd that Tyco can't reproduce Mark Martin's Viagara Ford as a slot car without changing the logo but this company's Christmas ornament has the correct logo.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I really dig these, but I'm the UK so I can't roll into the stores you mention 

Who are they made by?, maybe I can find 'em online!


dw


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I have a few of these and they look great - from all but one side. I got them at one of those big Lowes Home Improvement stores after Christmas when all the Christmas stuff was 70% off. It's rather odd that Tyco can't reproduce Mark Martin's Viagara Ford as a slot car without changing the logo but this company's Christmas ornament has the correct logo.


I am glad you brought this up.. i never thought of it until i looked at my mark martin's viagara car.. man i wish so bad that mattel would go back and make nascars! they are the best looking slor car nascars.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

zig said:


> Nascar Fans...
> Don't miss this years TREVCO Collectable Ornaments !!!
> With very little trimming of the rear fenderwells (Upwards and towards the rear) They fit right on a Tyco 440x2 Pan type chassis,using the longest wheelbase !
> 
> ...


who else they have? i mean drivers? do they have #9? #88?

Wes


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Trevco*



Montoya1 said:


> I really dig these, but I'm the UK so I can't roll into the stores you mention
> 
> Who are they made by?, maybe I can find 'em online!
> 
> ...



Hello dw,
They are made by TREVCO









This is the one I made my car from, did a quick search on eBay "NASCAR 2005 Ornament" and there seems to be quite a few there... Just Remember,the 2005's are the only ones that are decorated on both sides!


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello Wes,
Not sure what all cars were made this year, At our local K-Mart I saw...
T. Stewart 20
J. Gordon 24
J.Johnson 48
D. Earnhardt Sr & Jr 3 & 8
D.Jarrett 88

NOTE: packages are marked, made in China for K-Mart Corp. Troy MI 

They may have made other ones for different dept. stores ???
Just found... on ePay

K. Kahne 9
E. Saddler 38
R. Wallace 2
B. Labonte 18


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have the #29 Harvick Goodwrench car and the #6 Martin Viagra car in addition to some of the ones already listed. I paid less than $2.00 for these but all have one bad side. They look great in the display case, much better than most real slot car bodies. I like the fact that they have window glass and it's clear.

It would be cool if this company could crank out these things fully decorated and fitted with Tyco mounting tabs. What the heck, they may as well do them for real because it looks like _they found a way to sidestep the stupid Joe Camel laws_. I guess booze and tobacco logos on toys is bound to turn our little tikes into coughing and wheezing little alcoholics. Apparently the same logos don't have the same effect when placed on a Christmas tree ornament. Ho ho ho. Cough cough cough. Ho ho ho. Pour me another round...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

zig said:


> Hello Wes,
> Not sure what all cars were made this year, At our local K-Mart I saw...
> T. Stewart 20
> J. Gordon 24
> ...



Thanks ZIG!!! i forgot to ask are the body plastic? 

WES


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Man that looks grrrreeeat on a Tyco pan chassis. I can't believe how stupid looking the "LifeLike" car is. Not very life like.


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

These bodies look very nice but aren't they too narrow for the Tyco chassis,
like similar size die-casts, meaning that the wheels are not fully covered by
the body ? Can you make a picture from the top to see how this looks like ?
Thanks.

Paulo


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

tycobel said:


> These bodies look very nice but aren't they too narrow for the Tyco chassis,
> like similar size die-casts, meaning that the wheels are not fully covered by
> the body ? Can you make a picture from the top to see how this looks like ?
> Thanks.
> ...


Hi Paulo,
Yes the wheels do stick out a little bit... I narrowed the front tires about .020" and used wizzard slip on silicones on the rear and it's not real noticable.

I wonder what wheels could be used that are black and narrow enough to tuck them inside the body?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

FYI- There's a whole bunch of these in stock at Walgreens Drug Stores right now in the Christmas deco aisle. I checked out a couple last week. Quite a few body styles and they are cheap. Like $5 I think. Look detailed and pretty cool. Have to pick up a few to pirate! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

zig said:


> I wonder what wheels could be used that are black and narrow enough to tuck them inside the body?


Tyco hp7 wheels should give you enough "tuck-under" :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Slott V said:


> FYI- There's a whole bunch of these in stock at Walgreens Drug Stores right now in the Christmas deco aisle. I checked out a couple last week. Quite a few body styles and they are cheap. Like $5 I think. Look detailed and pretty cool. Have to pick up a few to pirate! :thumbsup:


do they have decals both sides?


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> do they have decals both sides?


They seem to be poping up at all the big chain and drug stores now... 
I saw some at our local CVS pharmacy 2 for $9.99 

JUST THE ONES DATED 2005 have decals on both sides


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Jeffy Jet*


















Here's a couple of pictures of my latest nascar conversion, it's a trevco ornament mounted on a JLTO chassis with an extended wheelbase.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I bought a Hallmark one after the guy stated the decals are on BOTH sides now....


dw


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Jeffy Jet Continued*

Here's some more stuff about how I converted the JLTO to 64th scale...









This picture shows the chassis extension in front...
It's made from a couple of pieces of fiberglass sheet "scraps from broken RC car parts" the black piece is .063" thick, the greenish piece is .100" thick.

The black one is just a rectangle, made the width of the inside of the JL chassis, between the front axel holes .470" wide x 1" long"

Drill a .100 dia. hole in line with the hole in the chassis that normally locates the back of the guide pin.
Drill a .125 hole .625 from the .100 hole on center, for the body screw. 
NOTE: this piece has to fit snug so that it won't move side to side and cause the chassis to dog track!

The greenish piece is .450" wide x .600" long.
Drill and tap a 2-56 thread in line with the hole in the chassis that normally locates the back of the guide pin.
Cut a groove in one side of the piece to hold the front axel .040 deep x .040 wide aprox .300 in front of the 2-56 hole.
NOTE: this is a clamp to hold the diecast car axel.










Reverse the guide pin and screw the pieces together, I did have to trim the chassis a little and lay the top of the pickup shoes back because the front axel is right where the top of the shoes used to be!










Assembled... the rear wheels are AJ's dual flange on a std t-jet axel, the fuel cell and rear vallance are from the ornament chassis, I trimmed it down so that the cell fits loose in the chassis and lets the rear of the body float.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Awesome!! 

I missed finding any of these ornaments this past holiday season....maybe next year....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I saw some of those at the Home Depot but:
A) I didn't want to pay $5.99 each (or whatever they were)
2) I didn't want Jeff Gordon (That's all that was left...)

Ya know... I NEVER think about picking this sort of junk up for trade bait...
Scott


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Winners Circle make these too,not sure about the decals on both sides yet....


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Zig- Very neat work on that Jeffy Jet. It looks factory made.
Jim


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> It would be cool if this company could crank out these things fully decorated and fitted with Tyco mounting tabs.


They will, I think they work out at $0.30 each.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Wow!*



Montoya1 said:


> They will, I think they work out at $0.30 each.


WOW I want a hundred of em !!! :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

zig said:


> WOW I want a hundred of em !!! :thumbsup: !!!


Actually, I looked again and it would be more like $.80 each with interior clips. As always the catch is the minimum order. Example, I think you can buy the Trevcos minus the ornament parts & unpainted for $0.20 each but you have to buy 3000.

dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

zig said:


> This is a plastic pullback car found at your local nascar diecast dealers...


Nice. What make is it, do you recall?


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

This one was a Racing Champions pull back car...
I think they made these so that you can buy your kid a car to after you just broke the bank for your new "OVERPRICED" diecast model???


----------

